# MIT Fall 2012 - November 10, 2012



## tsaoenator (Aug 16, 2012)

http://union.cubingusa.com/mitfall2012/index.php

We will be holding 2x2 through 7x7 and 3x3 OH. Hope to see you there!


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2012)

Boston has great events this fall.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope i can go


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Aug 16, 2012)

Oooh, I wanna go to this. I need to finally get a sub15 official average.

I assume that if you miss the cut-offs for 5-7, they'll let you finish your solve?


----------



## cubingandjazz (Aug 16, 2012)

Soooo excited. signed up! Also, along with Harvard its on a long weekend which makes it even better!


----------



## cityzach (Aug 16, 2012)

We need a comp with 6 and 7 in Jersey


----------



## Bob (Aug 16, 2012)

cityzach said:


> We need a comp with 6 and 7 in Jersey



Not going to happen soon. I think 6 and 7 should be removed as events, so I certainly won't promote the events by hosting them.  Maybe James or Alan.


----------



## KCuber (Aug 16, 2012)

why does the WCA page say November 3rd?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 16, 2012)

KCuber said:


> why does the WCA page say November 3rd?



My mistake. It's the 10th.


----------



## BlueDevil (Aug 16, 2012)

More events that I don't compete in than ones that I do 

But it's only 30 minutes away, so I'll go


----------



## KCuber (Oct 10, 2012)

can you unregister me from the comp, I wont be able to go


----------



## Kian (Oct 10, 2012)

KCuber said:


> can you unregister me from the comp, I wont be able to go



Andy is not, to my knowledge, an active member of the forum. I would email him.


----------



## NBcuber (Oct 24, 2012)

Yay a competition with 7x7.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 10, 2012)

Live results tomorrow: http://live.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=89


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

Turns out I'm coming. I have literally nothing better to do tomorrow. See you guys around noon =)


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 10, 2012)

why would you go to a competition on the same day that season 3 starts?

whatever. have fun.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

The website appears to be down, and I really need the travel information. Can someone help me out?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 10, 2012)

what information do you need? I forget what was on the website, but if you have any questions about the location I can probably answer.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

deathbypapercutz said:


> what information do you need? I forget what was on the website, but if you have any questions about the location I can probably answer.



What is the address and what is the building called?


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Nov 10, 2012)

the competition is going to be in Lobdell Dining Room, on the second floor of the Stratton Student Center. The address is 84 Massachusetts Avenue, Cambridge, MA, 02139.


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 10, 2012)

deathbypapercutz said:


> the competition is going to be in Lobdell Dining Room, on the second floor of the Stratton Student Center. The address is 84 Massachusetts Avenue, Cambridge, MA, 02139.



Thanks!


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 10, 2012)

Other travel information for people who might be looking for it: The easiest place to park (besides the street, where you'll be feeding the meter all day) is either the parking lot at the corner of Mass Ave and Vassar (I think it's like $15 for the day?) or the parking garage at Green St and Landsdowne St. Both are about 2 blocks north of the venue along Mass Ave, away from the Charles River and Boston.


----------



## cityzach (Nov 10, 2012)

I really wish I could come :/


----------



## cubingandjazz (Nov 10, 2012)

Aw it sucks that you can't go

goals: 

2x2: sub 5.5 average, sub 4 or sub 3 single (redeem myself from harvard)
3x3: sub 22 average, sub 20 single
4x4: sub 1:35.00 average, sub 1:25.00 single (make cutoff)
5x5: sub 3:10.00 single (definitely wont make cutoff)
6x6: sub 6:45.00 single (definitely wont make cutoff)

I CANT WAIT


----------



## KCuber (Nov 11, 2012)

This was a really great comp, glad I came. DYK..... ...I plus 2ed a sub4 7x7 solve and got 4:01  
...my 7x7 average had so many fails
...did good in 6x6
...I did good in the events I didn't practice
...Us Kevins are good at big cubes
...2x2 R1 was so easy
...I won 5-7 
...In a 4x4 vs 3BLD race 4x4 won
...got some good 3x3 solves
...lost my dayan mega 
...metal cubes are heavy

...


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 11, 2012)

KCuber said:


> ...In a 4x4 vs 3BLD race 4x4 won



For now...


----------



## BlueDevil (Nov 11, 2012)

Did anyone happen to find a black shengshou 4x4?

Also, lol at first round 2x2 scrambles.


----------



## brandbest1 (Nov 11, 2012)

Anyone have those scrambles? How easy were they?


----------



## Noahaha (Nov 11, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> How easy were they?



I got two 3s

EDIT: I know it's a longshot, but I left my iPhone charger at the venue. Hopefully someone grabbed it or something.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 11, 2012)

Scrambles: http://web.mit.edu/timreyn/Public/MITFall2012/

(there was some confusion over which set of 3x3 scrambles went to which round. I think I remember how I fixed it yesterday, but I might have made a mistake.)

Results will be posted today.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Nov 12, 2012)

Results are up.

http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MITFall2012


----------



## rowehessler (Nov 12, 2012)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Results are up.
> 
> http://worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MITFall2012



hey everyone,
i misplaced my guhong at MIT, its my main OH cube. Its an old guhong (black screws). the color scheme is normal except for bright blue and the stickers are pretty worn out. It has a lubix logo. The inside of it should smell really good (thai lube). I normally wouldn't care about losing a cube but I've broken a lot of my records with it so it would be awesome to have it back. Someone let me know if they happened to pick it up


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Nov 12, 2012)

U2 B F2 L2 U2 B2 F' D2 F L' U' R D' U2 F2 D L F D' (19f)

X-cross: y z2 R U' R2 F2 U2 L2
Pair 2: y' R' U2 R U R' U' R
Pair 3: d R' U' R U2 R' U R
Pair 4: R U' R' U R U' R'
LL: U' L2 F2 R' F' R F2 L' F L' U2

39 HTM, 7.84sec => 4.97 tps


----------



## cubingandjazz (Nov 13, 2012)

I know this is kind of last minute but did anyone happen to find a black shengshou 5x5 with textured stickers?


----------

